
Chinese Agencies 'Crack Telegram' - lohfu
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/08/25/chinese-agencies-crack-telegram-a-timely-warning-for-end-to-end-encryption/
======
luckylion
Leaking whether somebody is in a public group isn't "cracking telegram".
Clickbait journalism.

Imho the very idea of using phone numbers as a public identifier isn't
adequate, and allowing any information on whether somebody with phone number X
uses the service, in what groups they are, or when they were last online to be
seen without their consent is just wrong.

------
eljefe900
Looks like Signal[1] is still the way to go. Interesting that the Chinese
Government has cracked telegram even though it and Signal are not available in
China without VPN [2]

[1][https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/why-i-asked-my-friends-
to-...](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/why-i-asked-my-friends-to-stop-
using-whatsapp-and-telegram-e93346b3c1f0/)
[2][https://startuplivingchina.com/list-websites-apps-blocked-
ch...](https://startuplivingchina.com/list-websites-apps-blocked-china/)

